# DaYan ZhanChi 2x2x2



## Tong Haiwu (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi,guys
the designer of dayan post a 2×2 picture just now
the size of this cube have 2 versions:46mm and 50mm,because it have use the inside form of ZhanChi,so it named ZhanChi 2×2,and the cube will sell on April 15

the picture here


looks good,can't wait 

original thread here
http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=96277


----------



## Applecow (Apr 3, 2013)

very nice  do you have any information when it will be released?


----------



## kalyk (Apr 3, 2013)

Wohaa, that's awesome. But Wittwo v1 will always be my beloved cube...
Apparently this cube will be available on the 15th of April, with 6 models (2 sizes, 3 colours : white, black, stickerless). Well, according to Google Traduction!


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Odp: New product:ZhanChi 2×2[picture]*

Can't wait to see how it performs compared to wittwo  
Looks very good ;D

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I8160 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 3, 2013)

kalyk said:


> Wohaa, that's awesome.



Ditto that..!

Where can we (pre)order?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 3, 2013)

Will consider only if better than Wittwo v1.


----------



## DavidCubie (Apr 3, 2013)

NICE!


----------



## Gordon (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh man.... more cubes to buy


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 3, 2013)

I want it so bad! Hope DaYan designers have made something better, or at least not worse than WitTwo v1.


----------



## crappycuber (Apr 3, 2013)

*New product:ZhanChi 2×2[picture]*

Looks like a combination of a wittwo and a zhanchi sounds fun


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 3, 2013)

WANT

hope this doesn't fail as bad like the Panshi.

Also I dislike the grindy feel of the wittwo, although I know many will disagree with me; and my parents get pissed when I play with it around them xD


----------



## ottozing (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks like a very nice cube


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 3, 2013)

wat


----------



## SpeedCuberMod (Apr 3, 2013)

Ohh thats just another cube on my shopping list -.- Guys please stop making cubes so fast


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks cool, reminds me that a couple of years ago I started turning a GuHong into a 2x2, but I've been too lazy to do any work on it for a long time. Would have turned out huge anyway.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks really similar to the wittwo...


----------



## arvind1999 (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks nice. 
Will get one! 
Looks like a wittwo except for the way the corner is put in.


----------



## KongShou (Apr 3, 2013)

omfgomfgomfg cant wait!
translation?


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 3, 2013)

KongShou said:


> omfgomfgomfg cant wait!
> translation?


Sorry I tried but my Mandarin failed miserably.


----------



## KongShou (Apr 3, 2013)

i mean u want me to translate?


----------



## Username (Apr 3, 2013)

KongShou said:


> i mean u want me to translate?



Yes please! I need a translation


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 3, 2013)

KongShou said:


> i mean u want me to translate?


Yes.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 3, 2013)

ASDFGFU

Want this also I hope there will be no molding errs like the PanShis


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 3, 2013)

Any info on pricing? Really hoping this doesn't flop like the WitTwo V2...


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: New product:ZhanChi 2×2[picture]*



KongShou said:


> i mean u want me to translate?



Yes,please
I am good at madarian but poor at English


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh nooo..

another cube?

My poor wallet ROFL


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks like a modded wittwo. I think performance will most likely be equal


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sent an email asking if they would send me one for review. Now to patiently wait.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

Ohhh.. do let us know. I hope they will do it!! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for acknowledging 

Back to topic:
It doesn't look like the witeden 2x2 v1 to me.. the sizes of the innards are different alright.


----------



## KongShou (Apr 3, 2013)

大雁二阶1代有两种尺寸：边长分别为50mm与46mm。

结构特点是：内核为展翅三阶，所以大雁二阶1代也称为“展翅二阶”。
外壳为悬空设计。外壳悬空的意思是这二阶外壳间是有间隙的，没有实际接触，以减少摩擦力，提高魔方性能。
外壳中心有超大圆角，二阶魔方提高逆容错目前只有这办法了。
大雁二阶会在4月15日正式销售，量产有黑、白、彩色拼装3款颜色，大小两尺寸，共计6款。
在销售前搞个评测，本次评测共有50mm与46mm的蓝色二阶各8个。

评测对象：dayan大雁二阶是为二阶速拧而设计，本次评测所征对像主要是的二阶速拧高手（希望能提供本人在wca里的二阶平均成绩，有截图最佳）。

评测内容：使用魔方3小时以上，拍几张照片，谈谈魔方手感即可。

选定方式：5对（或10个）二阶按所报的wca里成绩分配，余3对（或6个）二阶用软件随机抽选，请勿重复报名。（选8位或者16位魔友来评测，具体到时看情况）

报名截止5日18点。6日前会公布评测人员名单，选定人员请于7日前把地址，姓名，联系电话发论坛消息给我。

邮寄方式：内地、台、港、澳包邮，尽量4月7日前寄出。

Translation:

Dayan 2x2 Version 1 will have two sizes: 50mm and 46mm.

the inside of the cube is basically a zhanchi, so Dayan 2x2 V1 will also be called Zhanchi 2x2.
the outer shell does not touch the inside mechanism so there will be less friction, resulting in better performance.
the outer shell has large corners(I think), and this is the only way to up the reverse corner cutting.
will start selling on 15th of April, it will be available in black, white and stickerless. in two different sizes. 

(the stuff after this talk about a giveaway before the release date to 16 people for reviews, im assuming he mean chinese people only, so i wont translate that.)

PS my computer crashed, so this is why i posted this so late. soz


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 4, 2013)

It's $19....unless they send me a review unit I'm not buying it. That is way too much for a 2x2.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 4, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> It's $19....unless they send me a review unit I'm not buying it. That is way too much for a 2x2.



Agree I would pay that much for a rare valuable one just for my collection not for speedsolving.

That reminds me when the V-cube 2x2 came out it was like $15


----------



## Jerbear (Apr 4, 2013)

Available at hknowstore for preorder apparently: http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=cd9d79b9-f978-418e-a3e0-8c85b712532b
I opened up my email and found it! I think it will be great!


----------



## ncube (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey, has anyone tried making a 2x2 out of a mini zhanchi, like how people used to make 2x2s from mini dianshengs before lanlan?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 4, 2013)

I am not pre ordering anything until I have my fangshi pre order in.

But I must admit.. that price is steep! It's more than I paid for my panshi.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 4, 2013)

I will buy it, I think it is worth the price if it is better than WitTwo (V1+2). So I just wait for some reviews and pre-order then..


----------



## ottozing (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeaaaahhh I'll just stick with my Wittwo  that price is bs


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 4, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I will buy it, I think it is worth the price if it is better than WitTwo (V1+2). So I just wait for some reviews and pre-order then..



Indeed the v1 can earn to get some improvement. Even over my modded nomorecoffee one


----------



## kalyk (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, let's wait for Fasttech to stock this product. HKnowstore is way too expensive, 18$ for a 2x2... I bet the Dayan company sells them to the store for less than 10$.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 4, 2013)

I can get ss 5x5's for cheaper than this


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 4, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I can get ss 5x5's for cheaper than this



SS 7x7x7 for $17.72

Anyway, about the 2x2x2, I actually might get it if the reviews are that good. Otherwise, I just hope to try one at competition.


----------



## Johncube2 (Apr 4, 2013)

when will it come out online or in stores?


----------



## Johncube2 (Apr 4, 2013)

is it in stores?


----------



## kalyk (Apr 4, 2013)

Like said in the first message: it should be available on 15th of April. If no delay... So I hope Fasttech will stock them before end of April.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 4, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> SS 7x7x7 for $17.72



Oh wow, das cheap.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 4, 2013)

I hope zcube.cn will stock them for a lower price. This time I'll wait with preordering from HK Now Store.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 4, 2013)

I would get this if I wasn't so obsessed with 3x3. I already have a bunch of other puzzles that hardly ever get solved!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 4, 2013)

Just wait for shengshou to make a KO 2x2 and sell it for $5.


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 4, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Just wait for shengshou to make a KO 2x2 and sell it for $5.



They already have a 2x2, it's basically the same as a GhostHand.


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 4, 2013)

$18 for a 2x2 ..... How about no O_O I hope zCube or FT will stock this at a lower price ( < $15 maybe lol)


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 4, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> They already have a 2x2, it's basically the same as a GhostHand.



I know, but there's always room for "improvements"

anyway they have three 3x3's


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 4, 2013)

If I am going to consider, I will have to wait until it becomes cheaper and when I see the reviews. It's a waste of my money if I buy it and it turns out to be horrible.


----------



## CY (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmm... I think it is a bit pricy for a 2x2. Will wait until the prices drop on taobao. (zcube.cn is a good choice, it is actually a store on taobao, meaning the prices are cheap) Zhanchi 3x3 on taobao is only 8 USD (50 RMB)  pre lubed and everything... I'd rather be patient...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 4, 2013)

They are sending me a review unit.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 4, 2013)

560: will you send me on for free?
Dayan: no, they are only for Chinese cubers
560: I'm the world record holder for 2x2!
Dayan: well ok then

Just making stuff up, please keep us informed.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 4, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> 560: will you send me on for free?
> Dayan: no, they are only for Chinese cubers
> 560: I'm the world record holder for 2x2!
> Dayan: well ok then
> ...



*Revised:*


560: will you send me on for free?
Dayan: no, they are only for Chinese cubers
560: I'm the world record holder for 2x2!
Dayan: No one cares about the 2x2 world record
560: I have the unoffical world record for average of 100, I am undeniably one of the best 2x2 solvers in the world
Dayan: No one cares about 2x2 solving. We just hope to get enough 12 year old Dayan fanboys to buy this thing to make a profit. We will discount your Dayan 2x2 by $1 if you like.
560: I will inform all your fanboys that this is the worst 2x2 ever if you don't send me one!
Dayan: well ok then

Just making stuff up, please keep us informed.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 6, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA good old Dayan

Seriously though, I can't wait to see how this stacks up against the Wittwo


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 6, 2013)

It looks like it has great corner cutting potential if I look at them centers, BIIIG holes.


----------



## greenblob1818 (Apr 6, 2013)

Interesting. Might get it if it gets good reviews. The WitTwo *V1* was awesome. This looks similar...


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 7, 2013)

I had a thought what if someone modded this 2x2 so that it can be the inner core of the Dayan+Mf8 4x4 or if the V4 Dayan+Mf8 4x4 will like like this 2x2 for the internal core.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

Why not mail Dayan and suggest to them to make a 4x4 on their own using this mech.

If it is as good as the zhanchi's it has SERIOUS competing potential with the v-cube and modded shengshous.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 10, 2013)

VERY fast video here, not sure who the cuber is but a sub-2 average of 5 nevertheless:

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTQwODE3ODM2.html


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 13, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> VERY fast video here, not sure who the cuber is but a sub-2 average of 5 nevertheless:
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTQwODE3ODM2.html



Looks really fast.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mine just came.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 22, 2013)

Great!! Do tell more


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 22, 2013)

He put up a thread


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 23, 2013)

Mailed zcube and fasttech on if they are going to have this in stock.

"maybe next week,thank you" said zcube. I'll wait and see 

Haven't heard from fasttech yet.


----------



## izovire (Apr 23, 2013)

I might have some in stock in May. I have some recent expenses that prohibit me from stocking a lot of new items. 

Dayan should make a 5x5 now... or pyraminx... or w/e


----------



## kalyk (Apr 23, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Haven't heard from fasttech yet.


I sent them an e-mail 10 days ago, the told me they were probably going to stock it but I got no more information...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 23, 2013)

If I hear something I will post it  Likely I will hear tomorrow.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 23, 2013)

We're expecting the DaYan 2x2 in 3 days


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 24, 2013)

izovire said:


> I might have some in stock in May. I have some recent expenses that prohibit me from stocking a lot of new items.
> 
> Dayan should make a 5x5 now... or pyraminx... or w/e



They should work on 5x5x5 because we already have a good pyraminx


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 24, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> They should work on 5x5x5 because we already have a good pyraminx



They made a 6x6 Prototype 2 years ago but never made it an official Dayan cube to be sold in stores.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 24, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> They made a 6x6 Prototype 2 years ago but never made it an official Dayan cube to be sold in stores.



a 6x6 isnt a 5x5 though, is it.


----------



## izovire (Apr 24, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> a 6x6 isnt a 5x5 though, is it.



Or is it a 4x4 >_>


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 24, 2013)

izovire said:


> Or is it a 4x4 >_>



But my point is that Dayan has made some good cube but if they made a 5x5 how bad could it be the SS 5x5 to me is the best ald last 5x5 you'll ever buy to be your main.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 24, 2013)

Reply from fasttech after I had to show them what cube I meant:

"We have added this to our to-do list and we will update you when it's here."


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 24, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> the SS 5x5 to me is the best ald last 5x5 you'll ever buy to be your main.



if i deciphered that correctly, then you dont know that. you probably thought that the f2/a5 was the best cube ever before dayan was a thing that existed


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 25, 2013)

For those who owns both types of Dayan 2x2 and WitTwo. Which is the best? Or better yet rank them from best to worst.
50mm Dayan 2x2
46mm Dayan 2x2
WitTwo V1
WitTwo V2


----------



## uniacto (Apr 25, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> For those who owns both types of Dayan 2x2 and WitTwo. Which is the best? Or better yet rank them from best to worst.
> 50mm Dayan 2x2
> 46mm Dayan 2x2
> WitTwo V1
> WitTwo V2



why would the size matter in terms of turning quality for the Dayan 2x2?


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 26, 2013)

I think he's asking which would be the best for general use, he never mentioned turning quality.
I would personally go for the Wittwo v1, it's already more renowned and right now less expensive. If you were going for one of the Dayans, I'd say 50mm, it's more typical size.

P.S. Don't take my word for it, I don't do 2x2


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 26, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> I think he's asking which would be the best for general use, he never mentioned turning quality.
> I would personally go for the Wittwo v1, it's already more renowned and right now less expensive. If you were going for one of the Dayans, I'd say 50mm, it's more typical size.



Have you used the new Dayan 2x2s? Or both versions of the Wittwo for that matter?


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 26, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> I think he's asking which would be the best for general use, he never mentioned turning quality.



I'm asking about both


----------



## Echo Cubing (Apr 26, 2013)

we have them now


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 26, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> For those who owns both types of Dayan 2x2 and WitTwo. Which is the best? Or better yet rank them from best to worst.
> 50mm Dayan 2x2
> 46mm Dayan 2x2
> WitTwo V1
> WitTwo V2



Dayan 2x2/wittwo v1
WitTwo V2.

Still can't decide which is better between the Dayan and wittwo


----------



## Echo Cubing (Apr 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Dayan 2x2/wittwo v1
> WitTwo V2.
> 
> Still can't decide which is better between the Dayan and wittwo



The sound of Wittwo V2 is lighter than WittwoV1 from CBC. The price of Wittwo is cheaper than Dayan.haha,really difficult to decide


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 26, 2013)

cherry said:


> The sound of Wittwo V2 is lighter than WittwoV1 from CBC. The price of Wittwo is cheaper than Dayan.haha,really difficult to decide



I have performed a mod on the Wittwo V1 that makes it a lot smoother and quieter, similar (but not quite as quiet and smooth) to the V2 but still with the benefits of the excellent corner cutting.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 26, 2013)

I modded the wittwo v1 as well.

Basically glued the pieces together that go together and then sanded the whole innards dealie to make it smooth. My wittwo is now not so coffeegrindery anymore


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 26, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I modded the wittwo v1 as well.
> 
> Basically glued the pieces together that go together and then sanded the whole innards dealie to make it smooth. My wittwo is now not so coffeegrindery anymore


Yep, I basically did that but I 'welded' the edge pieces together and sanded so that the crack between the 2 halves of the shell were perfectly smooth. It is that junction rubbing on the junctions of the 3 pieces of each corner that creates that awful noise and feel .


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes, that is what I sanded as well  I just didn't weld it lol


Mind.. dayan 2x2 now on zcube. Coupon works


----------



## Mango (Jul 12, 2013)

*Any way to reassemble a dayan 2x2?*

My Dayan 2x2 recently had an explosion and I've gone through much frustration trying to put it back together, all with no success. 

Each edge piece pops back out before I can get another one in, making it impossible to fix for me, and I wondered if anyone had a method of reassembling that could work?


----------



## kcl (Jul 12, 2013)

Mango said:


> My Dayan 2x2 recently had an explosion and I've gone through much frustration trying to put it back together, all with no success.
> 
> Each edge piece pops back out before I can get another one in, making it impossible to fix for me, and I wondered if anyone had a method of reassembling that could work?



Loosen it. Tighten once it's back together. Oh and make sure all 3 anchor pieces surround a single corner.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 12, 2013)

Mango said:


> My Dayan 2x2 recently had an explosion and I've gone through much frustration trying to put it back together, all with no success.
> 
> Each edge piece pops back out before I can get another one in, making it impossible to fix for me, and I wondered if anyone had a method of reassembling that could work?



Just like a wittwo. Check out YouCuber2's video.


----------

